# الهمزية النبوية: حاز لك آدم



## makala

هل هناك من يستطيع أن يفسر لي قول أحمد الشوقي في همزيته: 

"خير الأبوة حازهم لك (محمد) آدم, دون الآنام وأحرزت حواء"

بالتحديد, أنا لا أفهم الكلمة: "حاز لك".

الحوز معلوم, لكن لا أفهم معنى البيت.

شكرا


----------



## إسكندراني

لا أستطيع افتهام النطاق بالكامل لكن قد يعينك المقارنة بكلمة «حوزة» مثلاً «ذاك الشيء في حوزته» - وقد يعلم أحد الإخوة معنى كلمة «أحواز» أيضاً.ـ


----------



## إسكندراني

أيضاً «حائز» تعني «حاصل على الشيء» - مثلاً العالم الحائز على جائزة نوبل. إذاً حاز لك أي حصُلَ لك - أي حصلت عليه. وأجد شخصيّاً صعوبة في افتهام البيت الّذي ذكرته.


----------



## Mahaodeh

حاز الإبل يحوزها حوزا: ساقها رويدا. وكذلك حاز الشيء يحوزه حوزا: ضمّه إليه. والحَوْزَة إحدى معانيها "الناحية" أو "المنطقة" التي يحوزها الناس، الجمع أحواز ومنها اسم المنطقة.

بالنسبة للبيت: لم أقرأ شيئا عن تفسيره ولكنني أفهم أن المقصود هنا أن خير الآباء ساقهم إليك آدم (من نسله طبعا) وحرصت حواء عليهم وصانتهم (لك)ز أو قد يكون معناه أن آدم ضمّ خير الأبوة في نسله من أجلك، وساهمت في ذلك حواء لأن آحرز قد يأتي بمعنى صان وحفظ من الأخذ أو بمعنى حاز وضمّ إليه. الأبوة في كلا الحالين بمعنى الآباء مثل العمومة بمعنى الأعمام والخؤولة بمعنى الأخوال.

لا إدري إن كان لما أقول معنى واضح أم لا، في كل الأحوال هذا ما فهمته من البيت.


----------

